# Darcy Plus Eight



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

The PWD puppies are now 8.5 weeks and in fact two have already left the nest, with the remainder to go by Monday.

During the last few weeks, Darcy has been the best little uncle, friend, 9th puppy and socializer we could ask for. He plays with them for hours and also lets them know when they're getting too piranha like. I've been so proud of my little singleton puppy and how well he has played with a big hoard of puppies!

Darcy in the pen









Getting swarmed









Playing whack a mole with puppies under the bed









Rawr ferocious play!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Stalking the puppies









"what's that one over there doing?"









One comes up to investigate his pose









Attack!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a beautiful boy he is - and what an excellent uncle. I bet he will miss them when they go to their new homes - are any staying in the family?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, he's really matured into a handsome dog. Such a good boy to those puppies!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Darcy looks like he is having a blast!! Do the puppies think he's one of them?? His face looks so much like my parents Mini Tye.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

fjm said:


> What a beautiful boy he is - and what an excellent uncle. I bet he will miss them when they go to their new homes - are any staying in the family?


Thanks! This little cutie, currently known as pink girl (or stinky pinky) is sticking around.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Darcy looks like he is having a blast!! Do the puppies think he's one of them?? His face looks so much like my parents Mini Tye.


I think they knew he wasn't quite one of them and had a bit more respect than they did for each other. But they certainly played rough with him at times, and I feared for his safety when he would first go in the box and be swarmed! Particularly when they were still nursing and would start looking for nipples, he was never quite sure what that was all about!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you do any grooming with the PWD as puppies?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Do you do any grooming with the PWD as puppies?


Nothing other than some brush outs and a bit of trimming around the eyes and tail. Some breeders will clip their pups into lion clips so they can see their rears better, but then you usually have crying families as they take their little puppy home.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

CUTE! CUTE!! CUTE!!!!! I have been waiting for pictures!! Darcy has been growing up so fast, and looks like a very Handsome boy now!! Im glad he did do well with the puppies!!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Super cute! How big is Darcy now?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AWWWWW....D'Arcy finally has some littermates! Awesome to see how incredible he is with the puppies when he was a singleton. What a darling! Simply adorable!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

wow Darcy is no longer a pup!! What a handsome boy! Those puppies are toooo cuuutteeee! I can't WAIT to watch Stinky Pinky grow up!! I love her little white foot!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

murieics said:


> Super cute! How big is Darcy now?


Last time I measured/ weighed him he was about 14 inches at the shoulder and 14 to 15 pounds. It's difficult to get an accurate measurement on him because he doesn't like to have a tape measure anywhere near him. It was hate at first sight!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CdnJennga:

Your photos are beautiful. I love your poos' head... gorgeous.

May I ask out of curiosity since the breeds both look so much alike, what differences in temeprament have you found between the poodle as a breed and the PWD.. 

I have always admired the PWD and found that they are so similar at times in behavior to poodles. Their look is more natural than our poodles and they dont need to be shaved (Alas... LOL)


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh i second that question! a friend (who has wheatons) is looking at both standards and PWD and asked me and im like you know the only PWD i ever met was 13 and was her last few weeks on earth- so i have no clue what their personality is like


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy's my first poodle, so of course I'm still learning about them! But for Portuguese Water Dogs I would say they're intelligent, athletic, funny, and loyal. They are a fantastic canine companion in the right type of home.

However, they're not for everyone and they can be both very busy (need a job) and quite tough. They show in the working group with Rottweilers and Dobermans for a reason. They had to be tough because they were out to sea with their fishermen and hauling in nets, taking messages between boats etc in rough waters. Some people get fooled by the fluffy coat and don't realise what kind of dog is underneath.

I would say Poodles have a slightly softer temperament than PWDs overall, or at least Darcy does. There are some lines of PWDs that have been bred more for pets and are softer than others, but a PWD bred to standard will have a slight edge to them.

PWDs definitely suit active people who are willing to put time and effort into making their dog a good companion. They do not suit anyone who wants to put in minimal training and exercise time, and who doesn't want to spend large amounts of time with them.

The PWDCA and PWDCC websites are both great sources of information on the breed.

PWDCA [Home]
The Portuguese Water Dog Club of Canada : PWDCC


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He cracks me up in those pictures. What a natural! It's pretty neat to see him confident and willing to take a good tackle with the team. Zulee hasn't had a chance to have a real play date.

They are 2 inches and 2 lbs apart! He looked bigger, but I wasn't sure until you said how tall he is. He's absolutely gorgeous and looks to be quite a character!

It's so much fun to see you enjoy him.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW!! Darcy has gone from cute cuddly little baby to a very good looking young man. Love his face! What a great uncle he is to entertain all those little PWDs. It appears you're doing a wonderful job with him. Thanks for sharing some fun pics!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*The PWDCA and PWDCC websites are both great sources of information on the breed.

PWDCA [Home]
The Portuguese Water Dog Club of Canada : PWDCC[/QUOTE]*

CdnJennga:

Thanks so much.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Darcy is so handsome! I am really liking the minis now. I can't have one but I sure like looking at them. The puppies, oh, you know I love the PWDs! Great pics


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> They are 2 inches and 2 lbs apart! He looked bigger, but I wasn't sure until you said how tall he is. He's absolutely gorgeous and looks to be quite a character!


I didn't realise Zulee was that tall! I must measure Darcy again, he may be taller now, I'm not sure. He's definitely taller than his mom who came to visit last week-end (when his breeder gave him the lovely groom he has now).


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh those pics are so sweet. He is being so great with the puppies and looks like he is loving it.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe how much he's grown. He is a very sweet looking boy. . . love how fun he is with the pups. What a cutie!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Darcy's head!

He is so handsome!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> Thanks! This little cutie, currently known as pink girl (or stinky pinky) is sticking around.


what an adorable picture! your dogs are great! I love the way their uncle plays with the pups!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I can't believe how "grown up" Darcy looks. Time does fly!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I didn't realise Zulee was that tall! I must measure Darcy again, he may be taller now, I'm not sure. He's definitely taller than his mom who came to visit last week-end (when his breeder gave him the lovely groom he has now).


Zulee is 12" X 12", so he is taller. I love seeing his pictures!  He is so handsome.


----------

